# Is the property market overheated?



## AnthonyCoyne (Aug 5, 2018)

I am somewhat shocked at property prices, especially in the Algarve, when compared to minimum wage/average industrial wage/comparison to Spain. Local Portuguese people tell me young buyers are buying in Spain and commuting to Portugal for employment... 🙄


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

AnthonyCoyne said:


> I am somewhat shocked at property prices, especially in the Algarve, when compared to minimum wage/average industrial wage/comparison to Spain. Local Portuguese people tell me young buyers are buying in Spain and commuting to Portugal for employment... 🙄


As always, property prices are subject to the law of supply and demand modified by such factors as transport links, proximity of employment, etc.


----------

